# Helping Razr Devs!



## nebneb333 (Jan 12, 2012)

@dhacker29 and @rhcp011235 as well as the whole theory razr crew (though it is a small crew) is working on trying to bring us ICS on the Razr but could use some help from other dev's as well! If your a dev check em out on twitter, and if your not post around and see if we can't get more dev's working on this! SO much has already been done but so much is still left to go and anything helps!

Linked bellow is what they have so far- *WARNING DO NOT FLASH!!!! FOR DEV WORK ONLY!
*
Disclaimer- Me nor XDAforum/ Rootzwiki, or anyone else working on this rom are responsible for anything that happens to your phone due to your inability to listen!

http://t.co/Yi5QtIMs

Also I claim no rights to any of this work! It was all done by the above mentioned dev's and anyone else that has worked with them.

I don't see why all the dev's can't work together to get a stable well formed rom ready for the masses as well as enjoy themselves and their new-found friendships formed around the development on a great device!


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dhacker doesn't even have a razr but me and some other members are trying to get some funds together to get him one. PM me for details or just donate to dhacker. Either way it will help us get him a device.
Note: dhacker knows about this but in no way is he campaigning for us to get him a device. I just figured since he's trying to help with ICS that it's the least that we could do for him.

If I'm out of line with this post, please delete and/or let me know.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> Dhacker doesn't even have a razr but me and some other members are trying to get some funds together to get him one. PM me for details or just donate to dhacker. Either way it will help us get him a device.
> Note: dhacker knows about this but in no way is he campaigning for us to get him a device. I just figured since he's trying to help with ICS that it's the least that we could do for him.
> 
> If I'm out of line with this post, please delete and/or let me know.


I agree wholeheartedly with this -- he is one of the few devs left on the razr, and he does GREAT work. We need to pull together to get him a razr. We would all benefit from him having one. I really want some ICS on my razr 

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## mgarney26 (Sep 17, 2011)

i believe he sent out a tweet earlier saying one was on the way to him now...so excited! cant wait!


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't give @rhcp011235 anything! There's a reason he's banned from rootz! If you don't know what I'm talking about, look up Team Touchdroid. Check out the irc logs probably still on pastebin somewhere. One guy sold him a Touchpad at cost for "development" and once he was exposed for kanging the cm team he tried selling it for twice what he paid!

I'm just warning everyone, watch who you support. Look at people's past actions if you want to know what they'll do in the future ;-)

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------

